# 3rd time unlucky!



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I have started spotting a few days early but at least I know its a BFN sooner rather than later!


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhhh
I do hope you have better luck with the IVF. Do you know when your starting/having an appointment?
Petal xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Nikki - that's [email protected] news - i'd had my fingers crossed for you - I got my BFP on my 6th go, so you still have hope - keep charting - let's face it, a "natural" pregnancy still takes a number of goes to get bullseye - a friend of mine, with no fertility problems took 12 months.  

Sending you


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry nikki, are you going for round 4  I may take a break after round 3!
good luck strawbs xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I was given 6 months worth and have taken 4 months worth over 3 months so either 2 months left or 1 months worth depending on dosage - think I'll stick to 50mgs though cause thats what doctor prescribed me and to be honest was concerned throughout the last month being secretly on 100mgs!  

I mentioned it off hand to DH last night about having a month off and he went a bit mental - strange reaction from him! Not sure, will have to decide quickly though cause tomorrow will be the day if I do take 50mgs again!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi nikki,
Really bad news hun!!  
Don't the doctors up your dosage after 2/3 months if there isn't a BFP?? why don't speak to him so you can see the 6 months out?
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww sorry Nikki 
xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki....big   sweetie. Sorry she's on her way.

LoLxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

nikki,

Sorry its not happened for you. Ive been on clomid 50mg for 3 months, but having a break this month - although dont know now if they are gonna give me anymore cos got a cyst.
I think if they think youre ovulating on 50mg they keep you on that dosage.

Good luck for next month.  Jo x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Awww, sorry to hear that hun, take care xxxx


----------

